# Laetitia Casta @ Louis Vuitton - PFW - Ready To Wear - Fall/Winter 2011 - Show 09.03.2010 x 8



## Q (11 März 2010)

​Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

thx Alex6


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics von Laetitia


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für Laetitia ... dann wird es im Winter ziemlich warm


----------

